# diverse nervige Geräusche am PC, Netzteil der Schuldige?



## strgee (19. März 2013)

*diverse nervige Geräusche am PC, Netzteil der Schuldige?*

Guten Abend liebes PCGH-Forum.

Und zwar habe ich seit längerer Zeit ein Problem das mich immer mehr stört.
Habe ein Netzteil das ein leises aber doch nervendes fiepsen von sich gibt,
wenn ich dann unter Last die Maus bewege gibt das Mainboard dann ein fiepsen dass schon eher einem piepsen gleicht.
Ebenfall fängt es bei Festplattenzugriffen etc. an zu krächtzen ( hoffe/denke ihr wisst welche Art von Geräuschen ich meine )

Jetzt habe ich im MSI-Forum gelesen dass mehrer Benutzer das Problem durch ein neues/stärkeres Netzteil in den Griff bekommen haben.
Das ganze tritt nur bei aktiviertem C-State auf, mit deaktiviertem C-State sind die Geräusche des Mainboards auch weg, NT fiepst nachwievor.
Ebenfalls durch fixen Vcore, den ich aber auch nicht gebrauchen kann lässt es sich unterbinden...
Ist natürlich nur nicht Sinn der Sache dass der PC mehr verbraucht nur damit die Geräusche weg sind.

So nun stellt sich mir die Frage:
Beim bequiet versuchen von der Garantie gebrauch zu machen? (Obwohl Piepsen ja normal kein Garantie grund ist oder?!)
Das MB versuchen als Garantiefall zurück zu schicken? (Wäre natürlich ebenfalls mit Ausfall des Rechners verbunden...)
Neues(stärkeres/qualitativeres) NT kaufen?

Mein System:
Intel i2500k
MSI p67-c45
Kingston DDR3-1333
bequiet L7-530Watt
ASUS HD 6870
OCZ Vertex 3 64GB
1TB WD Green
(Treiber, BIOS etc. aktuell)

Diese Werte hier machen mir auch etwas Sorgen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem AIDA64 Screenshot war der Rechner im IDLE, muss dazu sagen dass ich zurzeit den Rechner auch etwas übertaktet habe. (i2500k@4,5ghz, 6870@1000/1175mhz)
Das Problem tritt aber auch im Stock Zustand auf. Und die Werte sind auch in etwa gleich.

Also den Onboard Sound kann ich soweit ausschliessen, alles abgehängt und auch im BIOS deaktiviert und die Geräusche treten trotzdem auf.
Bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher dass es an der Kombination aus NT/Mainboard liegt:
PC-Fiepen bei Sockel 1155 Boards ( P67/Z68 ) und sonstige techn. Erklärungen zu den neuen Sandy-Bridge-Boards - Mainboards für Intel CPUs - MSI Forum

Bei dem AIDA64 Screenshot war der Rechner im IDLE, muss dazu sagen dass ich zurzeit den Rechner auch etwas übertaktet habe. (i2500k@4,5ghz, 6870@1000/1175mhz)
Das Problem tritt aber auch im Stock Zustand auf. Und die Werte sind auch in etwa gleich


----------



## derGronf (19. März 2013)

*AW: diverse nervige Geräusche am PC, Netzteil der Schuldige?*

Hallo strgee,

ich stelle mal ein paar Vermutungen an. Doch leider kann ich nichts mit deiner gepiepse/gefiepse Beschreibung anangen.
Soviel ich verstehe: Du hast schon recht, dein Netzteil sieht nicht gut aus. Eigentlich sollten die immer etwas über den angestrebten Volts liegen. Aber das sagt erst mal noch gar nichts. Diese unterschiede liegen im Messfehlertolleranzbereich. Mal davon ab, das ich Sensoren auf den Boards nicht mehr traue! Hier kannst du eins machen. Hol die nen Voltometer, mess dein Netzteil durch. Sollte du auch jetzt be 12 V nur 11,88 V bekommen, dann liefert dein NT tatsächlich zu wenig Strom; Reklamationsgrund. Wills du kein Voltometer haben wollen, ein jeder Computerbegeisterte sollte eins haben, dann kannst du auch alle Verbraucher ausbauen, Festplatten, bis auf einer, DVD-Laufwerk, Lüfter, Kartenleser usw., eben alles, was du nicht brauchst. Du hättest aber wirklich Glück, wenn dein Netzteil nur kaputt ist. Denn das kommt so selten vor, das die nicht genug Strom liefern, um irgendwas unterzuversorgen.

Das piepsen oder fiepsen kann durch schlechte Kondensatoren kommen. Dann wäre allerdings das Board dran schuld. Ob du eine Reklamationsgrundlage dafür hast, nur weil die Kondensatoren fiepsen, weiß ich nicht. Ich würde es aber bezweifeln. Man muss heutzutage mit fiepsendenn Kondensatoren rechnen. Ist wie mit den Pisxelfehlern eines LCDs, eine gewisse Anzahl ist vertretbar. MAl davon ab, das alte Menschen das sowieso nicht hören.

Mehr kann ich dir nicht dazu sagen. Durchmessen ist wohl das einfachste am Anfang. Kostet auch nicht so viel. Und sonst hilft nur testen, umbauen und weiter testen.

derGronf
viel Erfolg


----------

